
Parsec: Open-Source Platform Agnostic Security Layer - sdesimonebcn
https://github.com/parallaxsecond/parsec
======
pensatoio
Confusingly named, IMO

[https://parsecgaming.com](https://parsecgaming.com)

Parsec (the one that’s been around for a while) also has an open source
presence.

